# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > مقاله: زیر برنامه ها ( رویه و تابع ) در دلفی

## Felony

:لبخند: سلام

نکات مورد اشاره در مقاله : 

*** زیر برنامه چیست ؟
*** کاربردهای زیر برنامه چیست ؟
*** جنبه های مختلف یک زیر برنامه چیست ؟
*** انواع زیر برنامه ها
*** زیر برنامه های روالی و کاربرد آنها و مثال های تشریح شده
*** زیر برنامه های تابعی و کاربرد آنها و مثال های تشریح شده
*** ارجاع یک شئ به عنوان پارامتر به زیر برنامه


 :لبخند: امیدوارم برای دوستان مفید واقع شه .

 :چشمک: یا حق ...

----------

